# Twitching muscles???



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Good night/Morning, not sure what time of day it is anymore bottle feeding 8 kids!
I have had a really rough year so far and lost 2 nannies so far right after kidding. The first one was a first time nanny and just kinda slipped into acoma and didn't come out. Vet doesn't know why. One minute fine next death. Well I had similar today with another nanny. She kidded and had 4 kids and just went down hill and one minute the vet said she was doing much better and I stopped to pick up meds and he called me back to say she just passed. Necropsy said her body couldn't handle the 4 kids and her uterus had a bunch of cracks in it and she had a systemic infection from it and passed and there was nothing we could have done.

Well to top it off I have another nanny down tonight. She was perfect for 2 days now after kidding and now she is not eating, grinding her teeth, not wanting to get up but most strange is she seems to have these muscle twitches on her back legs like they are convulsing. It seems to be causing her pain too when it happens. Any ideas?????? I really don't want to lose another nanny!!

I have thrown the pharmacy at her so far... nutriddrench twice now, pepto, Excede 200mg antibiotic from vet, and she seems bloated so I gave her some therabloat just now. oh and banamine this am for pain (but only have the oral horse kind)...

any advice is greatly appreciated!!! I think the muscle spasms is the clue but not sure what would cause that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your losses. What is her temp?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Try giving her some thiamine--just a thought, I have no idea if it will help. Could she have an allergy to something? You could also try Benadryl if she can have it with what she already has received. Did the muscle twitches come after the other meds? Are you deworming the day after babies are born? Good luck with her! I am so sorry that you are having a rough time.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Calcium. Now. Thiamine doesn't hurt either. 

Thinking milk fever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pregnancy toxemia/ milk fever.

Ketosis, get ketone strips and test her

A vet can give her calcium IV if she is really down, but be sure you have a vet who knows what they are doing. Otherwise get C M P K gel. A few tums if you have it to get some calcium into her, until you get her the drench. This is a temp fix but she will need calcium.

Here are a couple of links that will help, any pregnant or doe who just delivered is shaking or not on her feet need calcium and energy from Karo or molasses if their ketones are low.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/has-anyone-had-pregnant-doe-ketosis-toxemia-156280/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/ketosis-185652/

I have to ask are they getting any alfalfa hay? What have you been feeding them?


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

*feed*

They do get alfalfa hay and a special local developed grain for goats and they are out on pasture so they get to eat whatever the want out there, usually berries this time of year. we always do a calcium drench before they kid and after they do. She didn't get her one before kidding because we weren't expecting her to go yet.

She isn't getting up today but wanted to eat all the green leaves I brought her. Could she have hurt something kidding that she cannot get up. She does partially get up and rearrange herself but then lays right back down. Back end never gets up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Still drench her with calcium. Check for ketones. Could be pinched nerve BUT that would only affect her rear legs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is her temp? We need to know that as well.

I agree keep up the calcium drenches and give her karo/ molasses. Before each calcium drench give her a little baking soda water. Try thiamine or fortified vit B complex shots SQ in case every 6 hours. 6 cc's per 100 lbs, go more if you want to. See if she responds after a few shots, also give Probiotic's daily. This will help if her rumen is off and treat her for Polio if she has it. Any weird eye movements?

Any ruminant sounds movement on her left side?

Does she gets free choice loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium and does she eat it? Is your area deficient?

Could they be getting into something toxic such as a plant. Verify all brush ect in case. 

Get her up on her feet as much as possible, walk her if you can. 

If she isn't eating grind up some Alfalfa pellets and some water, then feed her very slowly small amounts every 2 hours. Make a new batch each time. Give her electrolytes as well. 

How is her inner lower eyelid area? White, pale pink or a good dark pink?

Get a fecal for cocci and worms in case as soon as possible.

Does she have lice?

Do you have white tail deer in your area? Meningeal worm comes to mind as well.

Is their another vet around who may be more goat knowledgeable near you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good advice...check her back legs..see if they feel cool.to the touch...get her up often..even if you and a helper need to support her with a sling..(we used a beach towel under her belly)..


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the amazing advice! well we have no idea what it was but we pretty much threw everything at her and she is up and eating and feeding her kid again. heres hoping she stays that way!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

